# My Humidor came in!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

All I have to do is season it up and get it ready for my cigars!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Sweet. That looks awesome right there.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

looking good! be sure to post an update when it is full of cigars.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*That is a great looking humi!!*


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

WOW....Great looking Humi. Have fun filling it up!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

vivalanation734 said:


> looking good! be sure to post an update when it is full of cigars.


Can't wait to empty some sticks from my smaller ones in it! I will post more pics when it has some smokes in it.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

great looking humi. when does vegasgirl get her new humi?


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

That is really nice congrats on the new addition to the family


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> great looking humi. when does vegasgirl get her new humi?


She only has a 20 count right now, her cigars are going in the top of this one. But she does want a pretty one, but would rather have girly gifts instead of cigar related gifts


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice .........


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Fillerup with the good stuff


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Make sure the contacts for the magnets at the top of the doors are pushed in all the way. They were not on mine, and I had a lot of humidity loss at first because of it. Seemed like the humidifier was constantly running.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great looking humi


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That's a great looking cabinet Frank - best of luck with it. Can't wait to see the filled pics!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Got that same one. It does the job nicely!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

That thing sucks...It's empty!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

That IS sharp Frank. 

Is that one of the imperfects from Tampa? I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

That is a sweet humi.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

cool humi Frank


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks good Frank!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Great looking humi, Frank.

<<<eagerly waiting for pictures>>>


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice Frank. Can't wait to see it locked and loaded.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

very very nice frank, your a hard worken man who deserves to treat himself now and then.


----------



## noobsmoker (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, real nice humidor. I like it alot.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Where'd you snag that bad boy?? It looks nice!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice Frank


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow...nice.. How many do you think will fit in there?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice Frank!! Now fill that sucker up!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I like it alot frank How many boxes is it supposed to hold?


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Uh oh, Frank's got more humi space! Looks like the bank account's gonna be in trouble!  BEE-U-T-FUL humi, Frank. Have fun filling it up!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> I like it alot frank How many boxes is it supposed to hold?


I have the same one. I have 12 boxes, 1 cabinet and a tray of loose smokes in the bottom section right now, and can fit about 5 more boxes If I play tetris.....


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

that aone sweet looking setup
should loook even better full!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

ooooh, puuuurrrrty


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

jitzy said:


> I like it alot frank How many boxes is it supposed to hold?


They say 1000 cigars. It is bigger than I thought it would be, trust me it won't be full anytime soon. But I have 200 or 300 waiting on it to season


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> They say 1000 cigars. It is bigger than I thought it would be, trust me it won't be full anytime soon. But I have 200 or 300 waiting on it to season


It didn't take me long at all to fill it......


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Make sure the contacts for the magnets at the top of the doors are pushed in all the way. They were not on mine, and I had a lot of humidity loss at first because of it. Seemed like the humidifier was constantly running.


First thing I did Ron, saw you talking about that in another thread


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Scoop said:


> That IS sharp Frank.
> 
> Is that one of the imperfects from Tampa? I don't see anything wrong with it.


From Tampa but not an imperfects. I ordered it when it was out of stock and the deal was that when they got it in I would get free shipping. I looked all over the web for prob close to 2 years and I think this humi from there is the best vaule out there. But be warned they ship it UPS and Ecto1 had two come to him damaged!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

aljrka said:


> Where'd you snag that bad boy?? It looks nice!!


Got it from Tampa Humidors.

Hey Albert i want to see pics of your humis


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That is a very nice humi Frank,should do the job very nice.Congrats on a fine choice.


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

very sharp looking good


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice. I hope we see pics when it is filled.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice looking box there!!!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Got the same one been seasoning it since friday looks like it is going to take alittle longer than I thought to season.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Man how are you doing it. I hooked my up at 6 yesterday and have it up to 80% right now, that's 24 hours. Figured I would let it stay there to Friday before I bring it down


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Dadnabbit Frank you fooled me with that avatar change yet again. Pics be up soon, I totally forgot bout that. I'll get the wifey right on it sir.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

got mine up to 70% just using the oasis but I am thinking of whipping down the cedar


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

aljrka said:


> Dadnabbit Frank you fooled me with that avatar change yet again. Pics be up soon, I totally forgot bout that. I'll get the wifey right on it sir.


Hey its been awhile since I changed Avatars. This one is a pic I took about 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ecto1 said:


> got mine up to 70% just using the oasis but I am thinking of whipping down the cedar


Hey EJ what I did was hook up my Oasis, set it at 80% than took 6 small glasses of water, placed 2 in the top, 2 on the top shelve, and 2 on the middle shelve with the Oasis at the bottom. In 24 hours had it up to 80% so figured I would let it set there for a couple days. Than going to turn the Oasis down to 70 replace the water with beads, same locations and see what happens.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Ecto1 said:


> Got the same one been seasoning it since friday looks like it is going to take alittle longer than I thought to season.


are you having humidity loss? When you close the top lid, will it slam? I had the same issue. Do you want some adhesive felt? I have a couple sheets left, and you should only need one.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Frank, that humidor is simply TOO GOOD FOR YOU!!! <G> Besides, you'll fill it to overflow within a week or so. When I saw the glass-topped cocktail table item at Tampa Humidor, I immediately got to the drafting table to design one of my own with a bit more storage; but the idea is great.

Joking aside, a good investment that should keep you happy for a few months, until it's time to build the walk-in... HAH!


----------

